# Wood horns for free.



## JimM (Mar 23, 2009)

Pair of wood horns with 2 in throat built for BMS4592 ND drivers. The horn mouth is approx 18in wide by 4.75in high by 11 in deep. The horns had a clean 500 hz low cutoff with the BMS driver. These are FREE
you pay for shipping from New Mexico. The only requirement I have is these are for DIY PERSONAL use,
if you don't want them then give them to some that does, I don't want to see them on EBAY. Post questions or additional info on the thread.


----------



## françois/ EAR (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi!
I'm afraid shipping to France should be too expensive, but if you have any idea of the coast (and any picture):huh:, tell me, one never knows...http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/huh.gif
Best regards.
François


----------



## JimM (Mar 23, 2009)

I have no idea of the cost to ship to France and don't know how to estimate the cost. But someone else on another form has already spoke for them. Sorry but thanks for responding to the form.


----------



## jimfrank (Oct 30, 2009)

It 'wood' have been nice to call dibs on these. Maybe next time.


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Well Jim, If you think you could get them to northern California for $20 or less ,.... I'll take um!
They can't be too heavy, but what do I know. Ron Cleave 1900 Lighthouse Rd. Petrolia, Ca. 95558

Thanks, Ron


----------

